# how can you find a registered horse? plzzz help!!



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

ok. i bought a horse from my boss and she says she has no idea if he is registered or not. so, how can i find out if he is or not.. i mean, he's name is Duke of Arimathea. not a common name thts why we think he is registered, but how can i find out??? w/o doing a dna test?


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

What breed is he? Do you have a way of tracking down old owners? Without tracking them down I think you're out of luck.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you can find out what breed he is, and try to track down his owners that would be very helpful.

Once you know his breed, i'd try and look up his name in the registries. You might have to be a member to do that, i don't know.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I would try www.allbreedpedigree.com


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks alot for the help. hes a quarter horse. i dont know where his old owners are  they moved and the owner of duke b4 me doent have any bill of sale or nething. she made a new one up for me. so i have no registration number or anything.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I would try www.allbreedpedigree.com


yes, try that site, I found out lots of info on my horses there.


----------

